#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Молитва о счастье всего живого

## Маша_ла

Автор: основатель монастыря Нгор, Нгорчен Кунга Зангпо.

Ее читают в особые дни и т.п.

Единственный источник блаженства и счастья для всех существ,
Самое драгоценное учение просветленного Победителя!
Пусть во все времена, во всех местах, сейчас, не убывает,
Пусть она процветает во всех концах вселенной,
Я молюсь о возрастании Дхармы!

Наши несравненные Ламы и духовные друзья,
Обладающие безграничной мудростью!
Вам, держащим близко к сердцу Учение Победителя, 
Драгоценное как сама жизнь…
Я молюсь о вашей долгой жизни!

Святые, Сангха, практикующие Дхарму.
Всегда пребывайте в мире!
Вам, помогающим всем существам встать на путь блага,
Посвящающим свою жизнь учениям и медитации,
Я молюсь об увеличении буддийских трудов.

Пусть все будут свободны от страхов болезни, старости и смерти,
Пусть умы укрепятся в правильном воззрении, распознающем реальность
Пусть все научатся любить друг друга:
Я молюсь о возрастании наивысшей, безграничной радости.

Пусть воздух будет чистым во всех городах земли,
Пусть ветер развевает белые молитвенные флаги, изысканно нанизанные, подобно четкам!
Пусть у всех будет добротная одежда и украшения из драгоценных камней.,
Пусть благосостоянии всех их жителей увеличивается! 

Небо украшено облаками, пронизано серебряными молниями,
Внизу, на земле, радостно танцуют павлины.
Дождик льется нежно, длинными ливнями.
Я молюсь об увеличении и возрастании спонтанной радости у всего живого!

Горы великолепны со своими травами, дикими цветами и водопадами;
Долины переполнены зерном и растущими стадами.
Все поют песни великой радости:
Я молюсь о прекращении всех войн и ненависти между людьми!

Пусть правители придерживаются мирных путей, благоприятных для всех.
Пусть люди слушают с уважением тех, кто правит.
Конфликты, внутренние и внешние, пусть утихнут
Я молюсь о возвращении счастья золотого века!

Пусть все храмы будут украшены изображениями Будды,
Пусть все храмы будут полны разнообразными, священными текстами Дхармы,
И подношениями, подобными поднесенным богами, 
Как облака,
За пределами нашего воображения…
Я молюсь о том, чтобы дождь подношений усиливался..

Пусть все монастыри будут заполнены членами Сангхи,
Носящими одеяния Дхармы, хранителями Дхармы,
Всегда занятыми учениями, сочинениями и религиозными дискуссиями.
Я молюсь о том, чтобы изучение и чтение молитв увеличивалось.

К Бхикшу и монахиням высшего и низшего посвящения,
Утвердившимся в незапятнанном поведении
Слушающим только Дхарму, размышляющим о ней и медитирующим:
Я молюсь о том, чтобы учение тех, кто уходит за пределы, возрастало.

К практикующим медитацию, к отказавшимся от всех отвлечений ума,
Остающимся в стороне от причинения вреда, пребывающим с внутренней концентрацией,
Живущим в мирных местах, пытающихся достичь ступеней Пути,
Я молюсь о том, чтобы добродетели реализации увеличивались.

Я молюсь старательно, с глубокой преданностью,
О том, чтобы все кто медитирует, я сам и всё наше окружение,
Обладали наивысшим благосостоянием, в стороне от темнеющего золота.
Я молюсь о том, чтобы для всех нас продолжительность жизни и
Святая Дхарма возрастали.

Пусть совершенства щедрости, нравственного поведения, терпения,
Энергии, медитации и мудрости станут непревзойденными!
Пусть во мне реализация Дхармы Будды станет совершенной!
Пусть добродетели реализации священных текстов возрастают.

Путем поступков щедрости и добрых слов,
Приходят наши последователи.
Благодаря силе Дхармы, преподанной должным образом,
Пусть осознают они значение практики.
Для того, чтобы помочь мне самому и другим обрести связь с Дхармой,
Я молюсь о том, чтобы добродетельные поступки всех существ в Дхарме увеличивались!

Пусть любые препятствия к изучению Дхармы полностью исчезнут.
Пусть все, самые наилучшие, возможности преобладают!
Всё, что Махамуни высоко превозносил..
Я молюсь о том, чтобы эти добродетели возрастали!

----------

Aion (13.03.2010), Pema Sonam (13.03.2010), А н д р е й (19.05.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (13.03.2010), Аня Приходящая (14.03.2010), Артем Тараненко (14.03.2010), Доржик (14.03.2010), Евгений Трофимов (18.06.2010), Мошэ (14.03.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (10.06.2010), Читтадхаммо (13.03.2010), Чиффа (13.03.2010), Этэйла (14.03.2010)

----------

